# Sick n tired of bein sick of city life



## Genia brooks

Hello my name is genia but everyone calls me gigi. Im finally goin to start living my dream of leaving the city and being a homesteader I've always wanted to live on a farm and grow my own garden. Now that my last son has moved on Im ready to live my life. My children think im crazy they say there's no brown homesteaders out there are they right if so I don't care I will be the first. Thanks for letting me join I look foward to this new chapter in my life


----------



## Genia brooks

Are they right?


----------



## Genia brooks

This is for the weman on here is it hard doin it by youself.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Hey, Gigi, there are thousands of brown homesteaders in south Texas. They may not identify as such, but they have been living the life for centuries.

I hope you find your dream place!!


----------



## Clem

I know black homesteaders,locally, and there has been a few here, one who still checks in from time to time. Sadly, you may find the tendency of a handful of members to inject their politics into every single aspect of this forum, to be distracting enough to drive a serious homesteading student away.


----------



## happy hermits

Welcome Giigi I have found the information on here endless. If someone says something to offend you just do not let it bother you and move on.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Get to know neighbors. Be helpful to them. Let them help you. 

Find good tradesmen (and women) for the projects you have to hire done.


----------



## nehimama

Good luck! This is your dream, and no better time to do it! You CAN do it, and don't let anyone else tear down your dream.


----------



## Dutchie

Genia brooks said:


> Are they right?


No


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

The best things that I have done are learning how to do things myself. Be brave about learning to do projects by DOING them. 

Plumbing is easy. Read up on it. Watch YouTube videos. Just do it! 

Look at Ana White’s webite. Build furniture! http://www.ana-white.com/plancatalog

Offer free labor in exchange for learning how to work with chickens, goats, cows, etc.


----------



## D-BOONE

WELCOME pull up a hay bale and have some sittin down and any time you get the chance follow your dreams. Homesteading is color blind all she requires is hard work and a little stubbornness. So sit back and grab a coffee and youll find a lot of info archived here.


----------



## Sourdough

Welcome to the forum lady.


----------



## kinnb

Welcome!


----------



## tiffanysgallery

Hello and welcome. Glad you joined us.


----------



## IndyDave

Genia brooks said:


> Are they right?


No.

It isn't crazy.

It doesn't matter what color you are. You are awesome for having a dream and the courage to follow it!

Now that this is settled, I am confident we will be better off having you with us!


----------



## CajunSunshine

Welcome to here! I am so glad that you joined us. We will help you in any way we can!

If you are not sure where to begin, there are tons of threads about every conceivable homesteading and self-reliance topic in our archives. If you type in a keyword or phrase in the advanced search function, you will see tons of threads about it. Pick a few, (or start a new thread...we won't bite ya) and soon you will get a lot of ideas added to the thread by fresh eyes.

If you are mainly interested in homesteady things, you may find the General Chat forum is a bit of a time-waster because of frequent bickering and pointless arguments that goes on in there. (I suspect this is what Clem was referring to.)


----------



## Genia brooks

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hey, Gigi, there are thousands of brown homesteaders in south Texas. They may not identify as such, but they have been living the life for centuries.
> 
> I hope you find your dream place!!


----------



## Genia brooks

Thank you for responding I really appreciate it. This is very new to me


----------



## Genia brooks

Clem said:


> I know black homesteaders,locally, and there has been a few here, one who still checks in from time to time. Sadly, you may find the tendency of a handful of members to inject their politics into every single aspect of this forum, to be distracting enough to drive a serious homesteading student away.


----------



## Genia brooks

IndyDave said:


> No.
> 
> It isn't crazy.
> 
> It doesn't matter what color you are. You are awesome for having a dream and the courage to follow it!
> 
> Now that this is settled, I am confident we will be better off having you with us!


----------



## Genia brooks

Thank you that is so conforting Im am excited and grateful to be a part of you guys.


----------



## Genia brooks

happy hermits said:


> Welcome Giigi I have found the information on here endless. If someone says something to offend you just do not let it bother you and move on.


----------



## Genia brooks

Thanks you for your encouragement and I will do just that.


----------



## Genia brooks

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Get to know neighbors. Be helpful to them. Let them help you.
> 
> Find good tradesmen (and women) for the projects you have to hire done.


----------



## Genia brooks

Ok sounds great but I will have to be very carefull.


----------



## Genia brooks

kinnb said:


> Welcome!





Genia brooks said:


> Ok sounds great but I will have to be very carefull.


----------



## Genia brooks

nehimama said:


> Good luck! This is your dream, and no better time to do it! You CAN do it, and don't let anyone else tear down your dream.


Alrighty den I should have done this along time ago you guys are great


----------



## Genia brooks

Dutchie said:


> No


Ok thank you


----------



## Genia brooks

Dutchie said:


> No


Ok thanks You


----------



## Genia brooks

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Hey, Gigi, there are thousands of brown homesteaders in south Texas. They may not identify as such, but they have been living the life for centuries.
> 
> I hope you find your dream place!!


Thank you Im glad I came here you guys are wonderful


----------



## Genia brooks

D-BOONE said:


> WELCOME pull up a hay bale and have some sittin down and any time you get the chance follow your dreams. Homesteading is color blind all she requires is hard work and a little stubbornness. So sit back and grab a coffee and youll find a lot of info archived here.


Thanks and hard work is right up my alley can't wait to get started


----------



## Genia brooks

Sourdough said:


> Welcome to the forum lady.


Hello, thank you for your greetings


----------



## Genia brooks

tiffanysgallery said:


> Hello and welcome. Glad you joined us.


Thanks Glad to be with you guys


----------



## ydderf

Welcome Gigi glad to see you here. Read ask questions read some more it is fun and educational.


----------



## IndyDave

Gigi, I just looked at your profile page. We were born only a few weeks apart. 8/30/73 here.


----------



## Farmerjack41

Welcome from the Pacific NorthWest. Great to have you aboard.


----------



## IMFoghorn

Welcome! Please keep us updated on your adventure.


----------



## nehimama

Remember this; we were ALL new at this at one time. So much to experience. Enjoy your adventure, and may your blessings be bountiful.


----------



## hiddensprings

You're not crazy! Follow your dreams.


----------



## crehberg

There are plenty of "homesteaders" in all shapes and sizes.

Heck, Jason Brown walked away from a $35 million dollar NFL contract to farm and give back...with no experience whatsoever.






Welcome to HT, young lady!


----------



## AmericanStand

Let me offer some advice. 
Find a community you like. 
Rent for a year and see if it likes you. 
In that year you should be able to discover what and where a good deal is. Find some people you trust that temper your enthusiasm with out extinguishing it. 
Raise a tiny garden that year to sample what you like. Stay under 1000 stare feet. Not a lot of any one crop.


----------



## Genia brooks

ydderf said:


> Welcome Gigi glad to see you here. Read ask questions read some more it is fun and educational.


Thanks for having me, im glad to be hear


----------



## Genia brooks

crehberg said:


> There are plenty of "homesteaders" in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> Heck, Jason Brown walked away from a $35 million dollar NFL contract to farm and give back...with no experience whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to HT, young lady!


Awesome god bless you and your family you sure make me want to be the greatest at homesteading I to will pay it foward thanks for the shout out


----------



## Genia brooks

AmericanStand said:


> Let me offer some advice.
> Find a community you like.
> Rent for a year and see if it likes you.
> In that year you should be able to discover what and where a good deal is. Find some people you trust that temper your enthusiasm with out extinguishing it.
> Raise a tiny garden that year to sample what you like. Stay under 1000 stare feet. Not a lot of any one crop.


Got it will do good lookin out


----------



## Genia brooks

IndyDave said:


> Gigi, I just looked at your profile page. We were born only a few weeks apart. 8/30/73 here.


Hello how bout that wow....the crazy part is that was my husbands bday also but he was older


IndyDave said:


> Gigi, I just looked at your profile page. We were born only a few weeks apart. 8/30/73 here.


----------



## Genia brooks

hiddensprings said:


> You're not crazy! Follow your dreams.


Thank you so very much I will


----------



## Genia brooks

nehimama said:


> Remember this; we were ALL new at this at one time. So much to experience. Enjoy your adventure, and may your blessings be bountiful.


Hello and thanks for your warm encouragement.


----------



## Genia brooks

I


IMFoghorn said:


> Welcome! Please keep us updated on your adventure.


 I most definitely will thanks


----------



## Genia brooks

Farmerjack41 said:


> Welcome from the Pacific NorthWest. Great to have you aboard.


Well hello there thanks for your warm welcome


----------



## Grafton County Couple

Best of luck with your new adventure & welcome to the forum.


----------



## Oregon1986

Don't ever let anyone tell you or make you feel like you can't do something based on your gender,race or sexuality. Those people are close minded and deserve a foot in the rear


----------



## Terri

I am handicapped and homesteading is as hard or as easy as you decide to make it.

I have poultry, a garden, and fruit trees. I buy everything else. How much you produce is entirely up to you, of course. Even the most dedicated homesteader will be buying salt, baking powder, etc. I have decided to buy my meat and flour and cheese, and it is my own decision. Part of being a homesteader is the freedom to do as it pleases me. My poultry does not CARE if I am male or female, brown or white, as long as I keep the feeder full and change their bedding 2 times a year. The used bedding is scattered on my garden to make the soil richer: waste not want not

Welcome to homesteadingtoday, and have fun! I know that I do!


----------



## Genia brooks

Oregon1986 said:


> Don't ever let anyone tell you or make you feel like you can't do something based on your gender,race or sexuality. Those people are close minded and deserve a foot in the rear


Lol...thank you I appreciate that...


----------



## Genia brooks

Terri said:


> I am handicapped and homesteading is as hard or as easy as you decide to make it.
> 
> I have poultry, a garden, and fruit trees. I buy everything else. How much you produce is entirely up to you, of course. Even the most dedicated homesteader will be buying salt, baking powder, etc. I have decided to buy my meat and flour and cheese, and it is my own decision. Part of being a homesteader is the freedom to do as it pleases me. My poultry does not CARE if I am male or female, brown or white, as long as I keep the feeder full and change their bedding 2 times a year. The used bedding is scattered on my garden to make the soil richer: waste not want not
> 
> Welcome to homesteadingtoday, and have fun! I know that I do!


Thank you...you are a true rider...keep up the good work.


----------



## nehimama

I'm so excited for you and your journey! (I remember what it felt like.) Please stay around and update us on your progress.


----------



## Oregon1986

nehimama said:


> I'm so excited for you and your journey! (I remember what it felt like.) Please stay around and update us on your progress.


I love seeing peoples excitement as they are getting started


----------



## IndyDave

Oregon1986 said:


> I love seeing peoples excitement as they are getting started


That's a thought so nice it needs posted twice.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

Genia brooks said:


> Thank you for responding I really appreciate it. This is very new to me


It may be all new to you now, but you will learn if you want to learn. Have you been watching any Youtube Videos on Homesteading? You may be surprised at how simply they make it all look. The most of them, make it look like a kid can do it, so just watch them, they do explain all they can about their process and if you have questions they even answer them on Youtube too. 
This is a great forum for finding out any information you need!!! 
I have seen questions about worming you dogs or your animals or how to build things so keep on reading and if you are like I am, when you feel like you can't digest anything else, stop reading, and go have a cup of whatever is your favorite beverage and think about what you have read. For me that is the best way I learn. 
Good Luck and don't allow anyone to "rain on your parade" and make you feel like you can't do it. YOU can do whatever you choose, just do it. lol 
Hope to see you here, asking and advising all you need.


----------



## Genia brooks

nehimama said:


> I'm so excited for you and your journey! (I remember what it felt like.) Please stay around and update us on your progress.


Thanks i'ma try


----------



## Pschmidt

Hello and Welcome!! My grandson calls me Gigi.  I am just starting on my journey, as well. So excited, as I am sure you are, too. I will be learning with you. Best of luck!!


----------



## Teej

Hi Gigi, sorry I'm late to the welcoming party. You are not crazy and I'm sure you can do anything you set your mind to do. Best of luck in your homesteading journey and know that you can share your frustrations as well as your triumphs with us.


----------



## nehimama

There are so, so many nice, welcoming, encouraging replies here. I keep saying we need more than just a "like" button.


----------



## Genia brooks

Pschmidt said:


> Hello and Welcome!! My grandson calls me Gigi.  I am just starting on my journey, as well. So excited, as I am sure you are, too. I will be learning with you. Best of luck!!


Thank you we are on a journey together then best of luck and will see you in the future


----------



## FarmboyBill

I hate to say it, but neighbors may have some preconceived notions about you on your homestead. BUT that happens to LOTs in here. Hard work and determination will show them the grit your made of, and I can tell you that NEARLY EVERY farmer/homesteader respects that.
im sure you have some preconcieved notions about us, what with you being in the south and in hotlanta, and im sure youve found a few of us who were honest, interested, and caring and helpful enough to call friends. Youll find that here, IF you get out of the south and head north. I suggest Okla, especially Okmulgee, Creek, Rodgers Mayes Countys. Theres always work to be found in Tulsa, and with a good job in hand youll have the money to start your dream. Good luck. Glad your here.


----------



## lmrose

Genia brooks said:


> Hello my name is genia but everyone calls me gigi. Im finally goin to start living my dream of leaving the city and being a homesteader I've always wanted to live on a farm and grow my own garden. Now that my last son has moved on Im ready to live my life. My children think im crazy they say there's no brown homesteaders out there are they right if so I don't care I will be the first. Thanks for letting me join I look foward to this new chapter in my life


Hi gigi; Congratulations for taking charge of your life! Homesteading people come in all colors. Its a mind set not a racial identity. All folks are alike. Have you made any immediate plans of where you are moving too? There are plenty of experienced and inexperienced people on this site who be happy to share anything you want to know. Welcome and have a nice day. Linda


----------



## jerry arnold

Genia brooks said:


> Hello my name is genia but everyone calls me gigi. Im finally goin to start living my dream of leaving the city and being a homesteader I've always wanted to live on a farm and grow my own garden. Now that my last son has moved on Im ready to live my life. My children think im crazy they say there's no brown homesteaders out there are they right if so I don't care I will be the first. Thanks for letting me join I look foward to this new chapter in my life


here is one youtube channel 



 ...there are other channels on my list but i can't find them...never give up your dream...don't listen to the naysayers...may 2019 be blessed for you


----------



## jerry arnold

Genia brooks said:


> Hello my name is genia but everyone calls me gigi. Im finally goin to start living my dream of leaving the city and being a homesteader I've always wanted to live on a farm and grow my own garden. Now that my last son has moved on Im ready to live my life. My children think im crazy they say there's no brown homesteaders out there are they right if so I don't care I will be the first. Thanks for letting me join I look foward to this new chapter in my life


as you can see we gotcha gurl...here's another channel


----------

